# Where's Neil Young?



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have Spotify premium. Went to listen to Neil Young and he's gone. Just a few singles left, thats it.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Sirius XM


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Ah crap!!!









Neil Young Vs. Spotify: Where Do We Go From Here?


Neil Young pulled all of his music from Spotify due to their support of Joe Rogan, but what does it mean for the legend & streaming giant?




www.spin.com





Ah double crap!!!









Spotify Users Delete Accounts To Protest Joe Rogan's Anti Vaccine Disinformation | Flipboard


thegamer.com - #Spotifydeleted is trending on Twitter as the service is criticized for hosting harmful Covid-19 disinformation. Spotify users are leaving in droves, …




flipboard.com





Does every facet of our lives have to be dominated by Covid. Even at this forum we can't get away from it. I would just love if we could back to discussing guitars and music.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

He moved to the US.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sirius just doesn't suit me. Spotify is much more flexible and can go anywhere without having to have some special receiver. 
But maybe its days are numbered. We have to stop this madness that divides us to the destruction of everything around us.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Funny, Neil could probably get an invite to Rogan's show to discuss it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Keep on rockin’ in a censored world ♪


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

He’s always been the type to stand up for his ideals, probably more so as he gets older. I get it. Fwiw, i switched to YouTube music and i couldn’t be happier.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Sirius blows- the limited bandwidth makes for completely shitty sounding audio.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

what's a Spotify?


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Funny, Neil could probably get an invite to Rogan's show to discuss it.


And Rogan would have him on. It would be a good show.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

laristotle said:


> Keep on rockin’ in a censored world ♪


How is it censorship if Neil pulled his own music, as per the article? Joe's still broadcasting too....for all that's worth.


----------



## Hell Hound (Oct 31, 2015)

I support Neil's decision.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

HighNoon said:


> And Rogan would have him on. It would be a good show.


Yes, he would have him on, as well as any other critic of any of his other guests. I am not really a listener of Rogan but I do know enough that any of the people who complain about his, or his guests commentary are free to come on the show and discuss it instead of screaming and whining about it in other venues. For what it's worth (see what I did there?) Rogan's podcast gets more watch time than any other news media including Fox News.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Wardo said:


> He moved to the US.


I was out hangin' with an actress (a friend of the wifes') in Hollywood in the early 90's. We were slumming at a run down bar having a cocktail. She had made a call beforehand for a friend of hers to show up. It was Carrie Snodgrass, Neil Young's girl friend for awhile and mother of his child (born with brain damage). I just listened to them talk about stuff. Carrie mentioned about some roles she was auditioning for, the crappy apartment she was living in, having little to no money....that kind of thing. She did not drink alcohol, only a ginger ale. She looked terrible, all torn up, just beaten up by life (and getting pistol whipped by Jack Nitzsche didn't help). From Academy Award nominee to thumbin' a ride on the side of the road....ah the glamor of show business.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

@Wardo he supposedly still has a house in Peterborough or Omeemee. A piano that he has tuned there in any case.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

HighNoon said:


> And Rogan would have him on. It would be a good show.


No he wouldn't. He only has on people that validate his own views at this point. And yes, I am a listener I have been since the first year of the podcast.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Yes, he would have him on, as well as any other critic of any of his other guests. I am not really a listener of Rogan but I do know enough that any of the people who complain about his, or his guests commentary are free to come on the show and discuss it instead of screaming and whining about it in other venues. For what it's worth (see what I did there?) Rogan's podcast gets more watch time than any other news media including Fox News.


If you aren't really a listener, you also wouldn't know that nowadays that's just not true. He will only have a guest on with contrary views to bully them or talk over them. I have listened to Rogan since the podcast first started. You are describing the old podcast, not what it is now.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Neil is so woke that ge cancelled himself.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

torndownunit said:


> No he wouldn't. He only has on people that validate his own views at this point. And yes, I am a listener I have been since the first year of the podcast.


The Dr. Sanjay Gupta interview was good, and he's a centric government narrative guy. He's a good interviewer, asks people intelligent questions and let's them talk. It's more like people don't want to be on the show, who don't want to be asked questions they don't want to answer.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

jimmythegeek said:


> @Wardo he supposedly still has a house in Peterborough or Omeemee. A piano that he has tuned there in any case.


His brother Bob is in Omeemee, both used to come into my brother's store in Peterborough from time to time.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Rollin Hand said:


> How is it censorship if Neil pulled his own music, as per the article? Joe's still broadcasting too....for all that's worth.


Didn't it start with Neil demanding that Joe be removed? '_They can have Rogan or Young. Not both._'


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Didn't it start with Neil demanding that Joe be removed? '_They can have Rogan or Young. Not both._'


Yup, and he stood by his convictions and left the platform, or did I miss something? ie, who got censored??


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> If you aren't really a listener, you also wouldn't know that nowadays that's just not true. He will only have a guest on with contrary views to bully them or talk over them. I have listened to Rogan since the podcast first started. You are describing the old podcast, not what it is now.


He (Rogan) has already invited people on that dispute the censored Dr. he had on (the one where you can't find the video of it anymore). He has even re-tweeted comments that go against the censored Dr's. position. So, that seems pretty balanced to me in this day and age.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

keto said:


> Yup, and he stood by his convictions and left the platform, or did I miss something? ie, who got censored??


Wait, what?!
Demanding that someone be removed is not a call to censor?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

guitarman2 said:


> Ah crap!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the urge to talk about it comes and goes and intensifies at times when we’re all feeling cornered by it more than usual.

Being January, I think it’s a naturally isolating time. I was talking with my mom about it and she was losing her shit over the convoy. I suggested to her that she take a break from Facebook for a bit. She would actually open fire on a crowd of hippies right now and that scares the shit out of me lol.

I try to view social events as a sporting event. I suspect that it’s entertaining or fulfilling for people on either side of the bleachers to get hyped up and compelled by the event and wanting to support their team etc. The vast majority of us aren’t key players or integral to the larger discussions or the outcome of these events. Covid is one thing, the societal response to it and the stake that people legitimately feel that they have in the narrative of it has become a side show onto itself.

I honestly feel that getting riled up is a candid and honest and rational response to the societal impact that the pandemic has had on all of us.

I try not to talk about it with friends and family because I don’t like seeing them get pissed off / I don’t really need to be right or wrong about it.

As much as I don’t understand why there can’t be a thread or open mic section for politics, I don’t really mind when the threads get closed because I don’t want guys on here to have a stroke over a computer discussion. Even the mean guys who say mean things to me and make me sad lol.

Hippies on the other hand.. I think it’s high time their parents cut them all off financially and see how their ideals hold up when they are competing for resources with the jackals and hyenas.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> I think the urge to talk about it comes and goes and intensifies at times when we’re all feeling cornered by it more than usual.
> 
> Being January, I think it’s a naturally isolating time. I was talking with my mom about it and she was losing her shit over the convoy. I suggested to her that she take a break from Facebook for a bit. She would actually open fire on a crowd of hippies right now and that scares the shit out of me lol.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to listen to "After the Gold Rush" on Spotify.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

guitarman2 said:


> I just wanted to listen to "After the Gold Rush" on Spotify.


I listen to Neil every single day of my life. I have albums, stolen MP3's of those albums and apple music. I would pop over to youtube if you need a little quick shot of the big dirty Kneel


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I have never been happier to have Live Rust on double vinyl


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I wonder if it's Young's crazy (and previously good-looking g/f) Hannah who drove him woke.

But in the end, it comes down to $$$. Rogan simply pulls in more bucks than Young, case closed.


----------



## RJP110 (Sep 15, 2020)

Southern man don't need him around anyhow.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Seeing the title of the thread, I had visions of Neil wearing glasses, a red and white striped long-sleeved jersey, blue pants, and a red and white toque.

I can see Stills, Nash, Crosby, Lofgren, and a bunch of other 60s icons in the picture, but I'm looking for Neil and can't spot him.

Neil's not a big fan of big media, whether it involves Rogan or not. And to hear most knowledgable musicians talk about it, it's not like he's losing much revenue from Spotify anyway.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

HighNoon said:


> The Dr. Sanjay Gupta interview was good, and he's a centric government narrative guy. He's a good interviewer, asks people intelligent questions and let's them talk. It's more like people don't want to be on the show, who don't want to be asked questions they don't want to answer.


I love how this interview is brought up constantly when it's the only person he has on with a suffering view, then just shit talked him afterwards and denied every bit of evidence he presented.

And plenty of people were on the show early pandemic. It's him who won't have people like Ronda Patrick on anymore. And others who were frequent guests that provided an even view are just done with him at this point because they are eating their time being on.

Joe Rogan has become a cult.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> He (Rogan) has already invited people on that dispute the censored Dr. he had on (the one where you can't find the video of it anymore). He has even re-tweeted comments that go against the censored Dr's. position. So, that seems pretty balanced to me in this day and age.


Come on. He discards everything anyone with a balanced view says as soon as he has the next far right wing nut on. There is zero balance to the show nowadays, which used to be the best part about it. It's absolutely ridiculous the lengths people go to to make excuses for him.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Apple Music, Tidal Roast Spotify After Neil Young’s Removal - TheStreet


The controversy highlights that podcasts are likely more important to the streaming giant than music.




www.thestreet.com


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Come on. He discards everything anyone with a balanced view says as soon as he has the next far right wing nut on. There is zero balance to the show nowadays, which used to be the best part about it. It's absolutely ridiculous the lengths people go to to make excuses for him.


Where is Jim Jeffries when we need him?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> Come on. He discards everything anyone with a balanced view says as soon as he has the next far right wing nut on. There is zero balance to the show nowadays, which used to be the best part about it. It's absolutely ridiculous the lengths people go to to make excuses for him.


Well, as I said, I don't follow him, so I'm not what you would call a "fan". I am just reporting what has been reported, not making an excuse for him. 6:18 is where Joe tweeted out the errors in his podcast, but the whole segment is an interesting take.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I lasted about 30 secs once that woman started talking. I dont like the sounds humans make. Just wood. I like the sound of wood only.🤓


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I lasted about 30 secs once that woman started talking. I dont like the sounds humans make. Just wood. I like the sound of wood only.🤓


Sometimes I talk to trees....they don't always listen.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I shoot at clouds with a .303 but it doesn't seem to bother them much.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I think he moved over onto that Toblerone looking thingy.
Oh yeah, Pono, that's what it's called.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

HighNoon said:


> Sometimes I talk to trees....they don't always listen.


 I talk to the stars but they never hear me.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Doug Gifford said:


> I talk to the stars but they never hear me.


Next time try the Star Trek communicator.....


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I like Lex Fridman's pod cast. Rogan was ok early on but as other's have rightly pointed out, he's seems to have gone down the Fox hole now. A wee bit too ego-centric for me....he's a comic after all.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

torndownunit said:


> I love how this interview is brought up constantly when it's the only person he has on with a suffering view, then just shit talked him afterwards and denied every bit of evidence he presented.
> 
> And plenty of people were on the show early pandemic. It's him who won't have people like Ronda Patrick on anymore. And others who were frequent guests that provided an even view are just done with him at this point because they are eating their time being on.
> 
> Joe Rogan has become a cult.


Rhonda Patrick was on in the last 6 months.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

HighNoon said:


> The Dr. Sanjay Gupta interview was good, and he's a centric government narrative guy. He's a good interviewer, asks people intelligent questions and let's them talk. It's more like people don't want to be on the show, who don't want to be asked questions they don't want to answer.


Pretty much this.

I'm far from a loyal listener, but when I hear someone complaining about Rogan, I know I'm talking to someone who doesn't actually listen to the show.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Wardo said:


> I shoot at clouds with a .303 but it doesn't seem to bother them much.


I can never see “.303” without thinking of my dad, worked for Simpson Sears/Sears from about ‘65-75. They had barrels no pun of surplus Lee Enfields, sporterized and not, for probably under ten bucks apiece, out on the floor in Sporting Goods.



nonreverb said:


> I like Lex Fridman's pod cast. Rogan was ok early on but as other's have rightly pointed out, he's seems to have gone down the Fox hole now. A wee bit too ego-centric for me....he's a comic after all.


Same, I have no built in prejudice against Joe, for any reason. I still like him just fine for mma, and watch his Netflix shows. But, I suppose mostly for clicks, he’s off and away, down the rabbit hole. Be funny if it turned into a gigantic troll against etc, but I suppose that’s too much to hope for 

But can you imagine the salty, salty tears?


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Neil will bounce back and put his foot in it again. It's what he do, he's a cause guy. He's been on about all kinds of things along the way. Advertising, GMOs, MP3s
I quit on him after he flew his Lear jet up to northern alberta to preach about the evils of petroleum.

Brave move threatening to pull his music he hardly owns anymore. Then spotify axes it as per his request. I wonder if Hipgnosis will to sue him.

Dragged down by the stone... stone.... stone... stone... stone... stone


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

keto said:


> I can never see “.303” without thinking of my dad, worked for Simpson Sears/Sears from about ‘65-75. They had barrels no pun of surplus Lee Enfields, sporterized and not, for probably under ten bucks apiece, out on the floor in Sporting Goods.


I remember seeing them in barrels at other stores as well. Dirt cheap and some were in good condition others not so much. You could just buy one and nobody asked anything about who you were or what you were as long as you had 10 bucks. 

It was the same at our home, there was a barrel in the hall with rifles and shotguns in it .. lol


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Wardo said:


> I remember seeing them in barrels at other stores as well. Dirt cheap and some were in good condition others not so much. You could just buy one and nobody asked anything about who you were or what you were as long as you had 10 bucks.
> 
> It was the same at our home, there was a barrel in the hall with rifles and shotguns in it .. lol


Looking back, my old man also had a few revolvers and pistols, but I dont remember shooting them. I do remember going to the dump and shooting a shotgun into a pile and getting set on my ass lol. Would have been either Thunder Bay or Moose Jaw, ‘69-‘71. But the folks split, and he never did get to take me hunting.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

When I was 7 or 8 they used to drop me off at the dump on a saturday with a BSA .177 to shoot rats ..lol


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

This edition of Boomer Memories brought to you by Ex-Lax, and Get Off My Lawn portable medical services. Sorry for the derail.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

...lol


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

gtrguy said:


> Sirius blows- the limited bandwidth makes for completely shitty sounding audio.


Yes Neil has from the beginning of the digital dysfunctional music scene railed against the fact that we are prevented from purchasing recordings as they were recorded at the highest bit rate possible. The tech to put high bit rate audio studio grade recording on dvds and play them on a home stereo equipment has been around for quite awhile. POOF HIGH BIT RATE AUDIO only digital disk have mysteriously not caught on. The reason is obvious, CANADIAN PIRATES..;.. well at least according to the North American RIAA state controlled music distribution industry.
The last thing they want is pirate radio stations playing their music or worse Canadian pirates selling digital copies of their studio recordings.
Complete and utter bullshit as Neil has on numerous occasions pointed out to other artists.
There is nothing to stop us from recording PD music and giving away recordings of our playing however, so the upside is that Youtube will allow anyone to record themselves at decent bit rate up to DVD audio quality and include it in a video if you do the grunt work to produce the music. Either that or on drive space we can invite others to download high bit rate .flac codec originals or even .wav at higher bit rate. 
So there is light at the end of the tunnel in some respects for amateur's recordings. And indeed they have become abundant on the web to the point where the respected recording companies are starting to sanction the placement of decent recording on Youtube. 

This is encouraging because decent recordings from the 1950's and early 1960's of some of the music I grew up with is starting to be easier to find and track down who exactly to purchase a digital copy from.

So for Neil and other artists there is some light at the end of the digital tunnel and the music industry is finally starting to get the message and leave the structure of the RIAA in the dust of the confusion and mistrust that it has spawned in music since the dawn of the "digital" age.
Here is what I mean. I once owned this recording set and from it learned that Bach could rock, swing and most of all echo through the ages the voice of incredible songs of the times with all their joy, sorrow and majesty. Being able to easily listen to these incredible recording never fails to inspire me to "just pick up my guitar and play" with confidence in the dance of the fingers on the strings.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Joe Rogan will have some brain injuries from his cage fighting. Remember how Charlton Heston was all fire and brimstone about guns when the alzheimer's kicked in? The worse his alzheimer's got the more he angrily preached about your god given right to go grocery shopping with a machine gun.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

torndownunit said:


> No he wouldn't. He only has on people that validate his own views at this point. And yes, I am a listener I have been since the first year of the podcast.


Yeah sure like when he had Dr. Sanjay Gupta on his show. They were certainly the best of friends. Their relationship blossomed after the show I`m sure.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

A few data points.

Joni Mitchell is getting on board with Neil.

There is also a petition from hundreds of doctors and scientists (I have heard up to 16,000) requesting Spotify to correct the disinformation (which is a lot) that Rogan has spread on the platform. NOT cancel the show, just add the corrections according to scientific data.

Spotify paid Rogan $100 million for the Rogan show. An incentive to sensationalize if there ever was one.

Dr. Malone had very little participation in the development on mRNA. He was a very small part of a HUGE team. One of his positions now is that for every 3 lives the vaccines saved they caused 2 deaths, and was making the virus worse. Outright lies, scienfically verified as such. He has also suggested that the Phizer vaccine wasn't approved, another outright lie.

Rogan is an entertainer, not a scientist, and admits as much and wonders why people listen to him on such matters. One thing he does know is how to appeal to an audience (sheeple?).

Edit: You may as well take advice from Bill Cosby on how to pick up chicks as rely on Rogan for science.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Peeps be suffering from.....


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Joni Mitchell has followed suit in solidarity with Niel Young


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I have listened to Joe Rogan only a handful of times. To me he comes across as reasonably smart, charismatic and egocentric all at the same time. Essentially, he seems like a good entertainer that could potentially have gullible people hang at his every word. He comes across as the type of person that wants others to be "mind blown" by the end of every episode, where the truth can only be provided by his show. On the other hand, I love Neil, but he also has come across to me as pretty wacko in the past, particularly with regard to his stance on streaming services and audio quality issues (and his monetary interest in such debates with regard to Pono). 

But, to get to the heart of it, I'd love to get a clear, detailed, indication of what Neil calls "disinformation" that puts people's lives at risk? What has been said exactly? Does anyone have links or short clips?

Would that information be allowed on Twitter?

If Joe Rogan is putting stuff out there that is clearly false, and puts others at risk, I too may consider cancelling Spotify. But, I want have more information about the "disinformation."


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I have listened to Joe Rogan only a handful of times. To me he comes across as reasonably smart, charismatic and egocentric all at the same time. Essentially, he seems like a good entertainer that could potentially have gullible people hang at his every word. He comes across as the type of person that wants others to be "mind blown" by the end of every episode, where the truth can only be provided by his show. On the other hand, I love Neil, but he also has come across to me as pretty wacko in the past, particularly with regard to his stance on streaming services and audio quality issues (and his monetary interest in such debates with regard to Pono).
> 
> But, to get to the heart of it, I'd love to get a clear, detailed, indication of what Neil calls "disinformation" that puts people's lives at risk? What has been said exactly? Does anyone have links or short clips?
> 
> ...


‘Menace to public health’: 270 experts criticise Spotify over Joe Rogan’s podcast


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

I like the feel of a Strat more than a Tele.....the ergonomics are just more,....what's the word....feminine. It feels more a part of your body. Tele's have that tool belt feel to them. You have to be committed with a Tele, like you're handling a power saw.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I heard that Nickleback is threatening to release another album if Spotify doesn’t remove Joe.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

laristotle said:


> I heard that Nickleback is threatening to release another album if Spotify doesn’t remove Joe.


Now that will get peoples attention!!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

HighNoon said:


> I like the feel of a Strat more than a Tele.....the ergonomics are just more,....what's the word....feminine. It feels more a part of your body. Tele's have that tool belt feel to them. You have to be committed with a Tele, like you're handling a power saw.


?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

HighNoon said:


> I like the feel of a Strat more than a Tele.....the ergonomics are just more,....what's the word....feminine. It feels more a part of your body. Tele's have that tool belt feel to them. You have to be committed with a Tele, like you're handling a power saw.


I like noodles too, spicy chicken ones.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Modern media, in its' various forms today, largely (and moreso, _wrongfully_) serves to draw lines between the masses and foment unrest in a population, rather than provide the untainted news, information and entertainment that people could use for their benefit. Seems everyone has an opinion and wants validation for same, and the problem with that is, not everyone can have their way and force the rest of world to conform to their beliefs, policies or cultural modalities.

The focus should be on what we have in common that can bring us together: 1) we're all of the same species including having common basic wants/needs; 2) we're all from the same planet, a very unique one, in an unfathomably large universe; 3) we're all here at the _same point in time_ facing some monumental challenges to the species and indeed, the survival of the planet perhaps when looking forward in time.

With that in mind, we all should be spending our limited energy and time resources towards positivity, taking every effort we can to rise above distinctions based on sex, colour, ethnicity and political leanings. With the benefit of synergies and combined knowledge and experience, there is no problem so large that we can't tackle it head on.

_*"One love, one heart - let's get together and we'll feel alright"*_... R. Marley


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

gtone said:


> Modern media, in its' various forms today, largely (and moreso, _wrongfully_) serves to draw lines between the masses and foment unrest in a population, rather than provide the untainted news, information and entertainment that people could use for their benefit. Seems everyone has an opinion and wants validation for same, and the problem with that is, not everyone can have their way and force the rest of world to conform to their beliefs, policies or cultural modalities.
> 
> The focus should be on what we have in common that can bring us together: 1) we're all of the same species including having common basic wants/needs; 2) we're all from the same planet, a very unique one, in an unfathomably large universe; 3) we're all here at the _same point in time_ facing some monumental challenges to the species and indeed, the survival of the planet perhaps when looking forward in time.
> 
> ...


I second that emotion....


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

In my perfect world, Young would continue to boycott Spotify, many musicians would follow him, Rogan would continue to make his podcast and Spotify would let him. Even if they all went broke.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

As for Neil Young's crusade for better quality sound, I'm all behind that. 

I had to stop listening to music MP3s one day about 10-15 years ago. I was listening to the natural reverb trails of the studio, a favourite part of a particular song, and how the psychoacoustic algorithms mangled them was the last straw.

And the difference between 16-bit/44.1khz and 24-bit/192khz is exactly like the difference between a high-definition video and one with a lower pixel-rate [you still get the same image but you don't see the same things] and once you know what to listen for, you don't want to go backwards.

Better quality music would be nice, too.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Neil Young can be found currently on SiriusXM channel 27, on tape, vinyl, youtube, CD, and many more places.


----------

